# Is it possible to add a link to Starwood board . . .



## alexadeparis (May 5, 2010)

Is it possible to add a link to the Starwood board in the blurb under the board for "Point System Discussions" ? It seems to be missing, the other major 3 are there (Marriott, Hilton, and Wyndham). When I am reading the boards with my Blackberry, I must scroll a long way down to get to the Starwood board, but can read the other 3 easily from those links. Thanks for your consideration. P.S. I just got my renewal notice, and I definitely will be renewing, I love this board and the website, it has so much info!


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2010)

Starwood is not considered a true point system, because you can't buy Starwood points separate from a deeded week.  That's why it has it's own forum.


----------

